# Bush poll numbers



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

A new poll shows that Bush's approval rating has slit to an all time low, 32%. Can he pull his administration out of this tailspin and end on a high note? Moreover, should Bush be getting any attention at all anymore?

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/04/24/ ... topstories


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, those are all liberal groups conducting those studies. :rollin:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't let it worry you kid........... history has shown that Presidential polls mean little to nothing except to those that try to spin them into something larger. Look around and you can find some polls that have him below 30% and some that have him above 36%. What does that tell you.

"Richard Nixon's job approval rating fell into the 20% range before he left office in August 1974, and Jimmy Carter's job approval fell to as low as 28% in the summer of 1979.

Bill Clinton's job approval rating was at 37% in June 1993 and 39% in August and September 1994. Bush's father, George H.W. Bush, was below the current president's low point of 36% at several points in 1992, including one reading of 29% in late July, early August of that year. In January 1983, Ronald Reagan was at 35% in one Gallup Poll and at 37% in two others. Gerald Ford was at 39% in 1975. Lyndon Johnson was at 35% in August 1968. And Harry Truman had job approval ratings in the 20% range for a good deal of 1951 and 1952".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's good he is still rated above congress.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

OH ... Side note ...

Under whatever circumstance you might imagine ... GWB won't be running for office again ...

Oh ... and as another side note ...

The only poll that matters is conducted on the First Tuesday in November ... and GWB won two of those in a row ...

The most recent one, by the most votes in history ... by any President ...

Just a few Realities there ... or the record.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I personally doubt that he can come back from this hole. The American people trusted him for a good many years, but he failed them. He has tried his very best to keep us ignorant of reality and instead bombards us with diatribe. The American people have seen enough. I believe that Bush will drag down the Republican party in 2006 with these numbers because they did not jump ship early enough.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Bush aint worried about no poll, he already made his money, he setting up his retirement right now. He could care less about some liberal poll...


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Ah yes. Another Comunist News Network poll. :eyeroll: Tuff to argue with those numbers... :roll:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

It depends on where they do their research that determines what the outcome will be. Totally inaccaurate...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gunny said:


> Ah yes. Another Comunist News Network poll. :eyeroll: Tuff to argue with those numbers... :roll:


Communist News Network? Where do you get such ridiculous sentiments?



> Totally inaccaurate...


It is inaccurate because you dislike the broadcasting network? Quite presumptious. Fox News concurs.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,192674,00.html



> President Bush's approval rating has reached a new low of 33 percent in the latest FOX News poll...


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

It is highly inaccurate, and not cause I disagree. You only believe it is accurate cause you agree....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> It is highly inaccurate, and not cause I disagree. You only believe it is accurate cause you agree....


Then how do you explain the very similar fox numbers (less than 1% off)? They are certainly not a liberal group.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

But those polls mean squat, every president sees low percentages like that.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Nodak outdoors should open a seperate FORM special for BUSH BASHING,
Since most of us here voted for him, that would take the nay sayers and bashers that think GWB is the BOOGIE MAN somewhere else, really......it's like a few people here with serious HATE issues!
It's really like a broken record. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The polls show that the vast majority of the country is displeased with the job Mr. Bush is doing.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

MT did they ask you or me or ABBK fo rthat matter. They just take a small portion of our country and run these polls. Depending on the area they polled will determine the outcome. DUH


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> MT did they ask you or me or ABBK fo rthat matter. They just take a small portion of our country and run these polls. Depending on the area they polled will determine the outcome. DUH


You don't understand how national polls work. They take a random sampling of the country in an effort to get the most accurate representation of the entire country without asking the entire country (too expensive).

What of the Fox poll? Did they skew the results towards the liberal side, too?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

They take a random sampling in an effort, you said it all right there MT...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> As the polls show ABBK, it is the vast majority of the country who is displeased with the job Mr. Bush is doing.


Every thread you get on in this forum you end it up with some kind of hate and propaganda campaign against the President, You think if you do the liberal thing and just keep repeating the same stuff over and over someone here will believe you. You must take us for morons if you think anyone here is that stupid.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

He/She is confused


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, he's like SPAM, you keep getting it over and over and all you can do really is delete it because you don't even have to read it to know it's just a bunch of crap wasting your time and annoying propaganda. :eyeroll:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah we should have MT blocker installed on our computers....


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Yeah, those are all liberal groups conducting those studies. :rollin:


"Conservatives versus liberals" controversy is outdated. We have serious issues in our country now. This is how Bush got elected once and led us to disastrous results, because of his and his supporters ineptitude. The lesson had been learned.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

hill billy said:


> Bush aint worried about no poll, he already made his money, he setting up his retirement right now. He could care less about some liberal poll...


This thing may go far beyond... He can end in the court as a war criminal, because of his mainipulations and lies to get our country in this war and suqander war on terrorism.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> hill billy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush aint worried about no poll, he already made his money, he setting up his retirement right now. He could care less about some liberal poll...
> ...


 :rollin: Yea, the terrorist supporters would love that!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He could, and maybe he should, but it won't happen.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This marks your 11th post tonight (within the hour) where you use only smiles. I spoke to you about posting something worthwhile or not posting at all, and you step up your fruitless posts to antagonize me. If you don't have anything to say, don't bother speaking.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I appreciate you keeping count on my posts, but this isnt your site you cant decide what and how I post. You post anything you want...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I do my best to express my ideas. Posting only smiles wastes space and gives no insight whatsoever.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Posting your BS wastes space and offers no insight... So we are even huh


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

The only thing saving bush right now is all his republican buddies in the house. Let the democrats take over and he will for sure go to trial.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

#2 said:


> The only thing saving bush right now is all his republican buddies in the house. Let the democrats take over and he will for sure go to trial.


Another one of MT's Michigan buddies :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

They say love is blind and Brown Bear Killer certainly has unconditional love for George W! You have to admire his loyalty. There are a lot of republicans though that are abandoning ship because they don't want to sink with their captain and his ship. The hole in the hull seems to keep getting bigger. Sounds like some more of our allies are pulling out of Iraq!
George W is a leader who goes to battle and when he looks behind to see who is following his lead sees the troop lines getting thinner and thinner! Picket's charge started out as a great idea but we all know the end result! The troops can only rally so many times before they get a little gun shy!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> The troops can only rally so many times before they get a little gun shy!


So our troops are Gun shy, why arent you over there, P***y


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

?????????????????


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never understood why poll numbers on approval matter at all. He's not running for reelection. He may hurt his party, so what. HOW CAN APPROVAL RATINGS CHANGE ANYTHING??? Why does he have to care about them? Can anyone answer me?

I'm not a Bush fan, I'm not a lefty either. I don't take a side on an issue based on how the left and right look at it. I decide for myself! If it were a liberal, and his ratings were down, the same guys on here be posting the same arguements, but from the other side!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What a poll does is makes it look like the American people are losing interest in the Republican gov. therefore in turn the Dems. use this as a tactic to gain votes, especially Congress votes. Right now their focus is to have a Dem. majority Congress, if they had that then Bush could be impeached and held accountable for what they feel are CRIMES.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

To clarify what is meant by troops, I am referring to George W followers not our men in uniform. *****? That is weak simple one!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> I find it funny how hillbilly and mt argue about what should be and should not be posted but neither fork up a couple bucks to become members.


So are you better just cause you are a supporting member. Mt and I disagree on alot of things and paying for it wouldnt make things any different.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

George W will not be impeached. He will finish his eight years without accomplishing anything that he said he was going to get done when he ran for president. This is his reality. I did not create this reality for him but it looks like it is his destiny because he is no longer a leader that his own party will support with the elections getting nearer and nearer. Everyone is trying to cover their tracks so they can't be traced back to George W's roost. This is a hunting site so I thought I would use a hunting analogy. Nope, I'm afraid his legacy is not too bright at this moment in time. Hopefully, the next president will give some credibility back to our country instead of our role as the most hated country in the world. This is George W's legacy and there is no way to change it. Our country is just as divided on these issues as the rest of the world. George W ran as the great unifier but nothing could be farther from the truth at this point in time.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

We will all see time will tell,


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hillbilly, when you say you are from "Da South," is that from way down in South Dakota?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What, Does it matter what south I am from,


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

You are right, you know, we have been taking these threads and just murdering them, it goes from a topical discussion to BS real quick. But you have a valid point woodpecker...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's almost laughable the cry and whining of those that continue to bash the President. Didn't get anything done that he promised?????? Well how about naming those things, and do be specific about what he did not accomplish that he promised. And when you say he promised be ready to support where he made such promise to back up your claim. Other wise it is nothing more than the made up spin and down right lies that the Liberals continue to use to cry about the loss of their power. You want to debate the subject then present the subject instead of the usual I hate Bush bs. Step up to the plate sport and lay it out on the table.

Unemployment is lower than it has been for the last 40 years. The economy is actually stronger than it was during the Clinton years and that is without a false bubble ready to burst. The stock market is more vigorous than it has ever been. Home ownership is at it's highest level ever. What is it that you want .............. more free hunting rights from farmers? Sorry, just remembered that's in another forum to cry about.

Tell you what he did not accomplish and that was to unite Washington. Like a lot of us the President never anticipated the depth at which a sulking bunch of cowardly congressmen would sink to because they had lost a 40 year control of my money. Yep, Bush really failed
.......


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1163304/posts

Take a look at this...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I've never understood why poll numbers on approval matter at all. He's not running for reelection. He may hurt his party, so what. HOW CAN APPROVAL RATINGS CHANGE ANYTHING??? Why does he have to care about them? Can anyone answer me?


So what? The fate of the Republican party seems rather significant to me.



> Right now their focus is to have a Dem. majority Congress, if they had that then Bush could be impeached and held accountable for what they feel are CRIMES.


Many people feel that Bush has committed crimes.



> Unemployment is lower than it has been for the last 40 years. The economy is actually stronger than it was during the Clinton years and that is without a false bubble ready to burst. The stock market is more vigorous than it has ever been. Home ownership is at it's highest level ever. What is it that you want .............. more free hunting rights from farmers? Sorry, just remembered that's in another forum to cry about.


Unemployment is down, so are the average wages. Would you like fries with your country? Clinton presided over a great economy. Bush's economy was slow for the early years of his presidency and is just OK now. It is certainly nothing to write home about, especially not with the huge national debt.

As to his campaign promises I cite his words in 2000


> I would be very careful about using our troops as nation-builders.


Bush claimed that he would bring "honor and integrity" to the White House. This certainly has not occured, quite the opposite. He claimed that he was a uniter and not a divider. He now presides over the most disunified America in decades. He claimed that he was a compassionate conservative, and turned out being a neo-conservative. This is among the dozens if not hundreds of other promises that Bush has made in the 2000 elections and throughout his tenure which he has plainly failed us on.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> Unemployment is down, so are the average wages.


So your family's income went down over the last 3 years :bs:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> So your family's income went down over the last 3 years


I am not part of the average family. No single family is, hence the word average.

Prices have gone up considerably however on most every item, so I suppose lower wages and higher prices achieve the same end.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > So your family's income went down over the last 3 years
> 
> 
> *I am not part of the average family*. No single family is, hence the word average.
> ...


I see................... :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Unemployment is down, so are the average wages. Would you like fries with your country?


Nothing like being nothing more than a common puppet hey MT. Don't you get tired of your strings being yanked all the time. All you can do is repeat spin from places like CNN. I guess you think all those new home sales, boat sales, auto sales and the rest that has the economy marching along is bought by people that serve up french fries. Anyone with a function brain stem wouldn't fall for that crap.......Ooops.... you did prove that wrong didn't you.

BTW, The economy the President started out with was inherited from Clinton and has been proven to be in a slide before Clinton left office and then there was that little inconvenience thing we called 9/11. But, since you were only 11 years old I guess you didn't notice that your favorite ice cream Daddy bought you then and apparently still does, had jumped in price. But I'm sure some day when you grow up and actually get a job you will better understand how the economy works. Hmmmm.... you will get a job some day won't you???????


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

It's a little liberal con, they go around like little mocking birds repeating things they herd from the top liberals and keep saying the same thing over and over hoping someone will believe. :rollin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> BTW, The economy the President started out with was inherited from Clinton and has been proven to be in a slide before Clinton left office and then there was that little inconvenience thing we called 9/11. But, since you were only 11 years old I guess you didn't notice that your favorite ice cream Daddy bought you then and apparently still does, had jumped in price. But I'm sure some day when you grow up and actually get a job you will better understand how the economy works. Hmmmm.... you will get a job some day won't you???????


You can blame 9/11 on the economy some five years down the line and sleep at night? How do you do it?



> Nothing like being nothing more than a common puppet hey MT. Don't you get tired of your strings being yanked all the time. All you can do is repeat spin from places like CNN. I guess you think all those new home sales, boat sales, auto sales and the rest that has the economy marching along is bought by people that serve up french fries. Anyone with a function brain stem wouldn't fall for that crap.......Ooops.... you did prove that wrong didn't you.


I base my opinion on this matter in what I see. I see cut jobs and high prices. I'm sure a lot of people see that too. CNN just happens to be reporting what is actually happening.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> I see cut jobs and high prices


What cut jobs have you seen, and other than gas what High Prices have you seen?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> > I see cut jobs and high prices
> 
> 
> What cut jobs have you seen, and other than gas what High Prices have you seen?


I know many people who have family members who are now out of work thanks to cuts at Ford and GM.

The price of food has risen as well. My family spends about 15% more on food now than it did a year ago.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> I know many people who have family members who are now out of work thanks to cuts at Ford and GM.


That is because they cant compete with their foreign competition, Toyota.



> The price of food has risen as well. My family spends about 15% more on food now than it did a year ago.


That is cause you sit there all day and eat while you post on these forums...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I Don't know of anyone (unless their in prison) that makes less money today than they did 3 years ago. Sounds like more liberal propaganda to me.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know if this is still true, but it was a few months ago.All the Dems on TV kept talking about how low Bush's approval rating were but they failed to mention that theirs were even lower than Bush's.They always fail to show you the whole picture.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

boondocks said:


> I don't know if this is still true, but it was a few months ago.All the Dems on TV kept talking about how low Bush's approval rating were but they failed to mention that theirs were even lower than Bush's.They always fail to show you the whole picture.


Perception is everything!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> I Don't know of anyone (unless their in prison) that makes less money today than they did 3 years ago. Sounds like more liberal propaganda to me.


The price of just about everything has risen rapidly. Wages are lower as a nation than they were, and many of those who lost their jobs are now working in the service industry.

The dollar is worth less than it was a few years ago, and the government is printing more money which will lead to hyperinflation (Wiemar government, anyone?).



> I don't know if this is still true, but it was a few months ago.All the Dems on TV kept talking about how low Bush's approval rating were but they failed to mention that theirs were even lower than Bush's.They always fail to show you the whole picture.


The polls are up for Dems in Congress, and the majority of Americans want them in the majority.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Who cares if the value of the American dollar is down, a dollar is still a dollar....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> Who cares if the value of the American dollar is down, a dollar is still a dollar....


You do realize that we trade outside of our own country, right? Your argument is illogical


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes but to me and every other american a dollar is still a dollar. Go buy a Coca Cola, they cost the same now as they did 5-6 years ago. k:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> Yes but to me and every other american a dollar is still a dollar. Go buy a Coca Cola, they cost the same now as they did 5-6 years ago. k:


Wow.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> Wow.


I knew you would see the light and it blew your mind huh....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> > Wow.
> 
> 
> I knew you would see the light and it blew your mind huh....


Go to Germany after WW1 and tell them that a Deutschmark is stil a Deutschmark.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Why go to Germany, we are in America (at least I am anyway), you go to Germany.


----------

